# Eheim canister filter overkill?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon tank right now, probably going to upgrade to a 20 gallon in the forseeable future.

It's moderately planted for now, going to have an AH Supply 36 watt retrofit kit over it, DIY CO2, and dosing with ferts.

Would an Eheim 2217 be overkill for my tank? I've read about HOB filters and surface agitation with isn't good for my CO2 system, but I'm not sure if a ~$100 canister filter would be a good idea for a small tank (or even a 20 gallon).

Any ideas?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

A 2217 would be overkill, I don't even use it full blast on my 40g. A 2213 is perfect.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, I might be able to get the 2217 w/ media for the price of the 2213, that's why...

Even if I turned it down, would the water filtration rate mess up my plants?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would go for it and just use the spray bar mounted vertically pointing towards the other side of the tank. mounted to spray long ways.

i have 2213's on my 20's but shortly after setting up the flow isnt that strong and i dont have any problems with not being able to keep the co2 ppms up using diy.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

you can always turn the outflow down a bit with the quick disconnects. Plus the spray bar can be turned to spray at the glass if need be. Always better to have more than to regret it later by having less. I would agree at full power and no modification of the spray output it would be too powerful.


----------

